# Diagnosis w/o Colonoscopy? (And Symptoms)



## juniormary (Jun 13, 2003)

I went to a doctor about a few years ago and, after talking to my about my symptoms, he stated that he thought I had IBS. He suggested a small bowl series and a colonoscopy. I underwent the sbs and it came back negative, so I decided against the colonoscopy. I am 21 and felt that a colonoscopy is something that I did not want to undergo right now. I was wondering how many others out there are living with a diagnosis of IBS without undergoing a colonoscopy. Responses will be very helpful. I am also new to this site and wanted to discuss symptoms. I have terrible diarrhea and it is very immediate. I have to go when I have to go.. no questions asked. It is very loose, watery, and varies in color - from yellow to black. My stomach is very noisy and active until I go to the bathroom and then I feel so much better.. until the next episode.. which could be anywhere from 10 minutes to 5 hours later. I would love to read about other symptoms - especially those that are similar to mine. I definitely need a partner in this! Thank you very much!!!Andrea


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Andrea,I understand your hesitation. When I was told that I had to have a colonoscopy for my stomach problems at the age of 19 last year, I flipped out-- it was the absolute LAST thing I wanted. However, I wasn't really given a choice; they needed it to rule out Crohn's disease, so I went ahead with it. It wasn't all that bad, actually, and I felt better knowing I didn't have Crohn's. Usually with all those tests, including a colonoscopy, when nothing shows up, they diagnose you with IBS. Your symptoms sound like IBS, but they could also be other things, so if they continue to bother you, I might suggest going ahead with the colonoscopy. Many of us on this board have had at least one...it's definitely not a story you would want to share with your friends over a dinner table or anything







but it truly isn't that bad. I think the prep part is the worst because they have to clean out your whole digestive tract, but as long as you've got some good reading material and an open bathroom, it's just an annoyance. The actual colonoscopy... assuming you had a normal one, they would probably give you a drug that would induce amnesia, so you wouldn't remember any of it. I understand your hesitation though-- I put it off until the very, VERY last minute. I felt much better with an actual diagnosis of IBS, though. I found some good medications to help me out and I'm in much better health than I was pre-diagnosis. So I can see where you are coming from, and your symptoms do sound like IBS, but...you can never be 100% positive, so... I would try some over the counter drugs for the diarrhea-- I've had lots of luck with just plain Immodium taken every few hours when I'm having problems. Check around, and read some of the old posts on here, they'll definitely help you out. I'm sorry you aren't feeling too well with the stomach, but I hope things start working your way


----------



## mel80 (Apr 6, 2003)

Hello, my name is Melissa. I am 22 years old and have been diagnosed with IBS-mostly D. I recently went to the doctor to ask about the symptoms I had been experiencing since I was about 16. He listened to my symptoms, asked some questions, did a stool test and a blood test. He then said that it is probably IBS, and unless my symptoms changed or got worse, he didn't think that any more tests were necessary. Since then, I have started taking 1 Immodium every morning and that has helped a lot. My symptoms include D and pain almost every morning(going at least 3 times) and sometimes in the evening as well. It sometimes wakes me up in the middle of the night, but not very often. The pain goes away after I have a BM. Melissamelgsht###yahoo.com


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have not had a colonoscpy, but have had a sigmoidoscopy- which is similar, but it only looks at the sigmoid colon, maybe only 12 inches or so. You could always ask for a sigmoidoscopy instead, and if they FIND anything you could go with the other one.My symptoms are kind of alternating D/C, when i first started i was a D type. I get stomach pain until i go, then i am ok. But sometimes that is only the beginning and if ive got D it could last all day.Nikki


----------

